# injectors for my 2.0 aba turbo project



## 87wolfsburg (Apr 29, 2004)

here are the specs on what i'm putting together.
-obd1 aba motor - p&p head, g60 cam(or stock havn't decided), stock bottom end
-audi 5000 k26 turbo, manifold and wastegate
-mk4AEG intake manifold
-digi1 managment
i am needing to find a set of injectors that will work with the mk4 intake manifold. I have no idea where to start looking.
i am looking to get around 15psi regulated and 22-25peak
the cheaper the better.
thanks,
eric


----------



## rednhez (May 11, 2005)

*Re: injectors for my 2.0 aba turbo project (87wolfsburg)*

probally get larger injectors that will fit a mk4.... but make sure the plug is the same, it should be


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: injectors for my 2.0 aba turbo project (rednhez)*

you sir need this...
https://www.c2motorsports.net/....aspx


----------



## 87wolfsburg (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: injectors for my 2.0 aba turbo project (2pt. slo)*

they are the siemens style injector.
i have both harnesses that i am going to have to fab together so it doesn't really matter which connector they have.
i just need to know what size to start looking for. 440cc?


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

If you haven`t already wired the car for Digi-1 I would suggest looking for a obd-2 harness and going with C2. Only guys that tune DIGI-1 well is SNS and for what Ive seen in this forum recently they have been hard to get a hold of. (Thats hear-say so I could very well be wrong) I`d try to get a hold of a good digi-1 tuner before you jump into the system. Digi can be a PITA but ive seen some great results from it also. OBD-2 is less problematic and is very easy to find info on. G/L with it either way. 
On C2`s Stage-2 OBD-2 software I made over 300whp Which I was very happy with. Got everything I needed from http://www.usrallyteam.com/


----------



## 87wolfsburg (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

the motor is going into a 90 corrado.
i would like to use what i have, or can find on the cheap cheap.
this car, if everything goes good, will be entering the $2009 sportcar challenge.
if i could find out which model the red top ford injectors came out of, i was going to run with those, or possible 994t injectors.


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (87wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87wolfsburg* »_the motor is going into a 90 corrado.
i would like to use what i have, or can find on the cheap cheap.
this car, if everything goes good, will be entering the $2009 sportcar challenge.
if i could find out which model the red top ford injectors came out of, i was going to run with those, or possible 994t injectors.

thats easy ford thunder coupe 3.8l supercharged engine. 
you could try http://www.racetronix.com/621020.html


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (87wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87wolfsburg* »_if i could find out which model the red top ford injectors came out of, i was going to run with those, or possible 994t injectors.

I amusing the Ford red top injectors with my ABA turbo and Megasquirt. I also have a 4.0 bar fuel pressure regulator installed. At 20 psi my injector duty cycle is around 75%. The injectors are from a Ford Thunderbird Supercoupe (as already mentioned), this is the Eaton M90 surpercharged model.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

440cc green tops are what people use for the MK4 2.0T on C2 software. However I know next to nothing on Digi.


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_440cc green tops are what people use for the MK4 2.0T on C2 software. However I know next to nothing on Digi.

i have had digi1, gotech mfi, and a holley commander 950 pro 
by far the holley it the best out of all of them. but if digi1 is whats going to be used 440cc on an 8v is going to be the way to go with a sns stage 5 chip. i hope this motor is not stock because 15 lbs on a stock motor will be pushing it. 20-22 will be motor death for sure. i think stock digi1 can only see about 14 lbs max as it has what a 2 bar map sensor.
eric why are you not using the ABA intake manfold? just wandering. if i where you i would find an odb1 harness and computer and get the c2 chip for it. i'm sure it will have better timing and fuel control. 



_Modified by Sparknock at 10:04 PM 11-22-2008_


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sparknock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sparknock* »_
eric why are you not using the ABA intake manfold? just wandering. if i where you i would find an odb1 harness and computer and get the c2 chip for it. i'm sure it will have better timing and fuel control. 
_Modified by Sparknock at 10:04 PM 11-22-2008_

mk4 flows a bit better so I am assuming this is why its being used







I forget exactly how but it can be used with the aba injectors and I think the rail.iirc it just takes some creativity with o rings to get it to work.
I too would have to say though why not go with the mk3 obd2 c2 chip
I'm sure with a little luck you could find one with a ecm used around here


----------

